# PC piept



## Lehrling22 (27 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem PC, wenn ich ihn einschalte, piept er regelmässig im Abstand von 4 Sekunden.
Auf dem Monitor habe ich kein Signal. (Verbindungskalbel geprüft)
Könnt ihr mir helfen?


Vielen dank


----------



## jabba (27 November 2011)

je nach Bios gibts es unterschiedliche Codes für das piepen.
In den meisten fällen sitzt die Grafikkarte oder ein Ram-Speicher nicht mehr richtig im Sockel.
Mal denPC aufschrauben und alles auf festen Sitz prüfen.
Wenn das nicht hilft erst einmal alle Geräte trennen, (Festplatte, CD,Diskette usw).

Ansonsten mal nach den Codes suchen z.B. bei Phönix


----------



## Lehrling22 (27 November 2011)

Grafikkarte und Ram-Speicher sitzen noch richtig im Sockel.
Dieses Piepen habe ich seit dem, als ich im PC den alten Ram-Speicher "StarRam 512MB, DDR, 400MHz, CL3" durch 2 neue von "CORSAIR 1024MB, 800MHz" ersetzt habe. 
Kann das sein, das die Frequenz, von einmal 400MHz zu jetzt 2x800MHz, etwas zerstöhrt hat?

Betreffend der Code, was ist z.B. gemeint mit "1-1-3"?


----------



## Deltal (27 November 2011)

Versuche mal nur ein neuen Ram-Riegel.

Leider läuft nicht jedes Board mit jedem Speicher.

Einige Hersteller haben extra Speicher als kompatibel gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Lehrling22 (27 November 2011)

Okay, aber es geht auch mit dem alten Ram-Speicher nicht mehr. Kann es sein, dass ich da etwas zerstöhrt habe, indem ich die anderen Ram-Speicher eingesetzt habe?


----------



## Deltal (27 November 2011)

Naja.. Hast du zum einbau des Speichers einen 2kg Hammer benutzt? Dann sage ich mal ja 

Schau mal ob der Speicher richtig im Sockel sitzt. Ob die Grafikkarte richtig im Sockel sitzt und ob alle Stecker und Kabel noch festsitzen.

Wenn du so am schauen bist, schreib gleich mal Hersteller und Typenbezeichung der Hauptplatine auf..


----------



## MSB (27 November 2011)

Lehrling22 schrieb:


> Okay, aber es geht auch mit dem alten Ram-Speicher nicht mehr. Kann es sein, dass ich da etwas zerstöhrt habe, indem ich die anderen Ram-Speicher eingesetzt habe?



Offengestanden weiß ich nicht was du jetzt hören willst,
logisch das du was zerstört haben könntest.
Zum einen durch den falschen Ram-Riegel, zum anderen durch unsachgemäße Arbeitsweise "Elektrostatik" ...

Was du jetzt allerdings mit dieser Information anfangen willst, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Lehrling22 (27 November 2011)

@Deltal
Nein einen 2kg Hammer habe ich nicht gerade benutzt 
Grafikkarte und Ramspeicher sitzt im Sockel.
Dies ist der Typ "Asus A7V400-MX"

@MSB
Wie meinst du durch den falschen Ram-Rigel? Heisst dass, wenn ich eine andere Marke, als Original vorgegeben einbaue, dass ich ihn somit zerstöhre?


----------



## MSB (27 November 2011)

Lehrling22 schrieb:


> @MSB
> Wie meinst du durch den falschen Ram-Rigel? Heisst dass, wenn ich eine andere Marke, als Original vorgegeben einbaue, dass ich ihn somit zerstöhre?



Ich würde das jetzt nicht an der Marke festmachen, aber jedem RAM-Riegel sind (unabhängig vom Hersteller) noch eine ganze Palette an Spezifikationen anhängig.

Fakt ist, das Zitat Handbuch zu deinem Mainboard:
"Long Beeps in an endless Loop" bedeutet, das dein Board keinen RAM-Riegel erkennt "No DRAM installed or detected"

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Sockenralf (27 November 2011)

Hallo,

kommst du noch in´s BIOS um die Einstellung zu prüfen?

MfG


----------



## Lehrling22 (27 November 2011)

> das dein Board keinen RAM-Riegel erkennt



Sorry, das ich so viel frage, kenne mich aber nicht gross mit PC aus.

Wie kann ich den das machen, damit er meinen Ram-speicher erkennt?
Aufgesteckt ist er gut.


@sockenralf
Der PC startet nicht mehr auf, Festplatte, CD-Laufwerk und kühler des Prozessors laufen aber.
Jedoch habe ich beim Monitor kein Bild, Kabel ist aber gut angeschlossen.


----------



## Oberchefe (27 November 2011)

Neuen RAM raus, alten RAM rein, dann Clear Cmos (Batterie raus / Jumper). Wenn er dann wieder startet erst mal auf neuestes BIOS updaten, dann nochmals mit neuem RAM probieren.


----------



## Lehrling22 (5 Dezember 2011)

Sorry für die Verspätete Antwort, ich kann den PC auch jetzt nicht mehr aufstarten. Egal ob mit neuem oder altem Ram-Riegel.

Weiss jetzt nicht, was du unter BIOS verstehst. (Sorry habe noch nicht so viel Ahnung von PC's). 
Ist dass, wenn man ihn aufstartet und F5 (bin mir nicht sicher ob es diese Taste ist) drückt?

Vielen dank und schönen Abend noch


----------



## knabi (6 Dezember 2011)

Kann es sein, daß das Mainboard nur DDR-Ram verkraftet, Du ihm aber jetzt DDR2-Ram aufpfropfen wolltest? Eigentlich dürfte ein DDR2-Riegel nicht in einen DDR-Steckplatz passen, mit etwas Gewalt geht's wahrscheinlich, aber danach ist das Board breit...DDR-Ram hat 184 Pins, DDR2 aber 240. Die Abmessungen sind gleich, aber die Kodiernase sitzt leicht versetzt.

Gruß

Holger


----------

